# Rim Guard Experiences?



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

The 6310 I just purchased has new rears but they are not filled. I do not want Calcium Chloride or antifreeze in the tires for corrosion and pet impacts. I am considering beet juice. 18 x 34s take about 100 gal of fluid each. Who has used rim guard and was your experience with it favorable. How expensive is it? Did you use a tube or just fill against the rim? I have had two tires loose fluid in 20 some years so yes, I really don't want antifreeze. I will cut and bale with the tires as is to see how badly I need the extra weight and also if I want to move the tires out to the max. I also considered adding two cast weights to each wheel but those are too hard for me to handle now so I decided not to go that route. Thanks for any input


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

is your tractor 4wd? 
how hilly is your ground?
we have a new holland that is supposed to have rim guard 2wd tm135
also a kubota m126 4wd with just cast iron wheel weights
both get around fine as long as it isnt icy
cant tell you the cost 
i think you can be tubeless ask the rimguard peope and report.


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

neither the beet juice nor wheel weights are easy to handle. we seldom add & remove the weight for every task, so that's why my perspective is to use a little iron. i had the tubeless rears of my little loader tractor (5220) filled with beet juice. at the time, 5-7 years ago, remember thinking that it was about 1/3 the price of used iron, so maybe $0.33/lb. One advantage to the liquid is that there's a lot of air volume inside a tire (IF you need a lot of ballast). a full 14.9R34 was around 750lbs and 18.4-34s are around 1000lb each. 1500lbs on the rear of my 5220 was way too much for the little tractor, it could lift more with the loader than it should have been lifting. In hindsight, i should have bought a few salvage yard iron wheel weights and supplemented with the 3-point when doing heavier loader work (moving silage bales). Wheel weights are less trouble when you want to change tires and make it a lot easier to run lower air pressures. wheel weights are also not going to be wasted if you happen to puncture a tire. If beet juice is your decision and the 6310 is doing some work where it needs rear ballast and some work where it doesn't, then about 1/3 full (350-400lbs per side) might be something to consider.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Dry tires and iron weights everytime for me. Buy the weight and install it once and your set. Any sort of liquid in the tire is just being rented until you have a flat and lose it all.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

Weight is difficult to manage...either way steel or fluid....If you choose fluid I personally much prefer a methanol/water mix and a tube...

I have had tractors with...steel...bioballast...window washer fluid....methanol/mix....calcium mix....with and without tubes


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bought a used Kubota M105 about 10years ago with beet juice already in the rears. No tubes. Had an issue and had to put on new rears. They were able to save the beet juice and THIS time I used tubes. Beet juice without tubes makes one helluva mess when you go to change tires.

Another option. Windshield washer fluid. I have a 15+ year old compact tractor (bought it with the farm deal). Talked to the dealer who sold the tractor to the previous farm owner. Told me it was windshield washer fluid in the rears. Not corrosive. Not toxic to critters. Won't freeze (as long as you use the 'winter' blend). Oh, and when do have to check the tire pressure, the washer fluid isn't as sticky, nasty as the beet juice on your tire gauge.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Makes it fairly expensive if you have a flat dealing with whatever is in the tire.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Dry tires and iron weights everytime for me. Buy the weight and install it once and your set. Any sort of liquid in the tire is just being rented until you have a flat and lose it all.


Tahoe- how much weight do you have on each side- I am thinking about 3-4 100# weights per side. Will have 1000 in frt suitcase wts


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Depends what your doing. All my tractors have between 300 and 1000lbs of iron on each back tire. Weight it until it feels safe and gets you the wheel slippage needed to be fuel efficient and productive.


----------

